# Another newbie - sad and apprehensive



## hughesmum (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I've just discovered this site and I'm hoping it will help me. We discovered last week that after trying for the last year, my husband has a very low sperm count, just 4.65 million, with good motility (58%) and very poor morphology (just 1%). The GP readily admitted she knew very little about the fertility process, but did say it was 'highly unlikely' that we'd get pregnant naturally, but not impossible. 

This has knocked us for six as we already have a son, who is two and a half, and although we didn't expect it to happen straightaway, we didn't expect to be faced with any problems. 

Hubby is now taking Wellman supplements, along with the cool boxer shorts and cutting down on alcohol, and we're both making the effort to eat more healthily and organically, and lose weight too. We're due to see the fertility specialist in August, and hopefully then we'll know more.

One thing I have heard though, is that sperm tests results can vary quite dramatically, and that various vitamins and minerals can have a dramatic effect on sperm production - have any of you heard this before?

I'd be grateful for any info at all - we're still getting used to the idea of it all at the moment, and so any info, advice or support would be incredibly welcome.

With lots of love,
Hughesmum


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi hughesmum

welcome to ff hun yes i have heard a better diet and also dont know how true this is but lettuce is very god for sperm i hope and pray you get your dream soon im sure someone will be able to answer your ?alot better than me chat soon love always 

lilly xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hughesmum,
I am absolutely convinced that diet and vitamins play a big part. my husband went from an OK sperm count of 35million with reasonable motility and 15% normal forms to a 139 million still with good motility and 20% normal forms within 3 months. We were told his first sperm count was "fine" but when we took the results to a private clinic they told us not to bother with IUI or even IVF and go straight to ICSI!! because he really shouldhave 30% normal forms. We then did another test there and then (he's good under pressure!!) and after analysis the dr then said go ahead and give IUI a try.

We had started to take vitamins recommended by merilyn glenville vitamins and I also bought her book "natural solutions to infertility". she has a website: http://www.marilynglenville.com/ I'm convincd that they helped my husband. And to be honest, I feel better after taking the vits. Nothing major, I can just get by now on 8 hours sleep at night, when before anything less than 9 just wasnt enough,

I also heard that you should do sperm analysis a few times, because sperm take about 3 months to mature, and if your husband is sick at a crucial time and has a fever - could even just be a cold or flu - the sperm production can be compromised.

Good luck - dont be sad!


----------



## pebble (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello I am also new to this site. This is my first post.

I am 31 and my husband is 29, we have just found out that our
2nd attemp of ICSI has failed, which is obviously very dissapointing. But we are not going to give up without a fight we are determined that it will work eventually for us. 

I had read alot of the posts recently and now have a lot more hope than before. We are hoping to start our next cycle within the next couple of months.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Pebble

Welcome to FF. So sorry to hear of your negative cycle. Glad you decided to join us. You will get lots of support here. 
Wishing you lots of success with your next cycle.

Love Kimx x x


----------

